# Two 8"s & one 10" all in IB...or one 10" sealed box & two 6x8s?



## theredraven (Feb 25, 2010)

*Two 8"s & one 10" all in IB...or one 10" sealed box & two 6x8s?*

NVM this was a stupid question lol.


----------



## ikoolguy (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Two 8"s & one 10" all in IB...or one 10" sealed box & two 6x8s?*

very weird question lol 3 8's


----------

